# Hamster not using back leg



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Got 2 winter white hamsters a couple of weeks a go and 1 has decided not to use 1of its back legs.Is getting round cage fine. I have had it out and it was running round my hands not in pain. They are in seperate cages and neither of them have a wheel in as they are in kids rooms and were keeping them awake at night. Any one got any ideas


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

THEY SHOULD HAVE A WHEEL!!!!!!


Its not the hammies fault!!! 

Its proberly got lazy after having no wheel

I think its cage paralysis. (or is that genetic....) 

And if you have one of them crapppy round Rotastak (i think) cages wich are a pile of c**p.

anyway it means they cant be bothered to move thier back legs....

Or it could be broken...


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> THEY SHOULD HAVE A WHEEL!!!!!!
> 
> Its not the hammies fault!!!
> 
> ...


They have a ball each that they go in and a cardboard fort that they go in every day and the kids always have them out so they have plenty to do. and no i dont have a rotastack cage. They have loads of chew things and wooden tubes in there cages. Would have thought it would have been in pain if it was broke and he is still running round his cage. They are well looked after and get plenty of exercise with out a wheel


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

thats okay then 

they should have a wheel reli


try a silent spinner.......


It might be broken then


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> THEY SHOULD HAVE A WHEEL!!!!!!
> 
> Its not the hammies fault!!!
> 
> ...


Not having a wheel wouldn't really cause not using one leg. Several of my hammies have reduntant wheels in their cages, not all hamsters will use them and if they have plenty of exercise, they're not always necessary.

Kat, I'd take the hammy to the vets for a check. Is he dragging the leg?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah he seems to be. Will take him up monday see what they say


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah if you could take him to the vet, it would be a good idea. It could have broken and just healed in a way that its uncomfortable to walk on. Good luck at the vets anyway, poor little hammy!

Just to say, my hamster is in my bedroom, I bought him a silent spinner wheel, they really are silent, it won't bother your kids! Hamsters in the wild do around 4 miles running, they can only spend 20-30 minutes in a ball at a time, so they probably really would like a wheel. They aren't expensive either, and the hammies would be happy! 9I know you didn't ask for wheel advice, but I'm only thinking of the poor hamsters!).


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> THEY SHOULD HAVE A WHEEL!!!!!!
> 
> Its not the hammies fault!!!
> 
> ...


this reply is rather rude please think about what you are saying before you post as not to come across as being aggressive towards other members in the future

thank you


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

*DSorry i just wanted to see wat this would look like.......hmm nice lol 

xxx

Hope ....(dont know name)....Gets well soon*​


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

love the pink


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Yeah if you could take him to the vet, it would be a good idea. It could have broken and just healed in a way that its uncomfortable to walk on. Good luck at the vets anyway, poor little hammy!
> 
> Just to say, my hamster is in my bedroom, I bought him a silent spinner wheel, they really are silent, it won't bother your kids! Hamsters in the wild do around 4 miles running, they can only spend 20-30 minutes in a ball at a time, so they probably really would like a wheel. They aren't expensive either, and the hammies would be happy! 9I know you didn't ask for wheel advice, but I'm only thinking of the poor hamsters!).


I think it could possibly be broken but have felt at it again this morning and its not displaying any sign of pain at all. Will see what vet says in morning. Not really sure what they will do with him though as he is only tiny. I would have thought he would have been in loads of pain if he had broken it. Was running round bed room floor last night and it didnt seem to bother him at all. Begining to wonder if it was like that when we got him and we didnt maybe notice it till now as they have been settling in so not handled them much until last few days.

I have had hamsters since i was a kid and never really used wheels in cages to be honest just provided loads of different things for them to do.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kat28 said:


> I think it could possibly be broken but have felt at it again this morning and its not displaying any sign of pain at all. Will see what vet says in morning. Not really sure what they will do with him though as he is only tiny. I would have thought he would have been in loads of pain if he had broken it. Was running round bed room floor last night and it didnt seem to bother him at all. Begining to wonder if it was like that when we got him and we didnt maybe notice it till now as they have been settling in so not handled them much until last few days.
> 
> I have had hamsters since i was a kid and never really used wheels in cages to be honest just provided loads of different things for them to do.


Yeah it could just be he's been like that since you got it, sometimes it can be so difficult to examine dwarfs!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Took skyline to vets this morning and his leg is broken. Vet strapped it up with tape what a performance that was. Had to put a sheet of cardboard in cage to confine it to a small space in cage. Hopefully he will keep strapping on till thurs vet doesnt seem to think it will take long to heal. Might not be 100 % straight but will have to see . Had no computer all day thats why im only just updating


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

yay at least he is sorted


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> yay at least he is sorted


Hopefully poor little thing. Still not sure if it has been broke since we got it though .


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww poor thing atleast he is okies now(sorta)

xx
x​


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glad to hear he should be on the mend now!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well we have been back to vets again today. He has managed to chew tape off but only done that yesterday at some point. Vet says his leg is healing nicely. Still on cage rest had to only give him enough room for his bed and food got to stay like that another week then hopefully it will be healed properly and he can have his whole cage back will think he has moved into a mansion when he has full run of cage again. Not allowed in his ball or anything poor thing.


----------

